# MF2705 will not move in any gear??



## wph101larrya (Aug 10, 2008)

Bought a farm has an old MF2705. Previous owner said tractor was being used. Stopped for lunch and then it would not move. Been sitting for a couple years now. I have it started again and it does not move.
It shows 8 gear settings on selector. Power steering, lift, and brakes all work.
With engine running I can move the gear shift through all positions and nothing happens with or without clutch.
One thing that I have noticed, the clutch peddle seems to not be opperating correctly. It is soft right to the bottom and the cable connecting it to the control arm on the side of the bell housing is functional. While having someone operate the clutch I notice that the clutch control arm is NOT turning. It is like the clutch is fully engaged and not returning to normal when released.
However I really don't have any history on this tractor nor do I have any experience with MF other than their small standard shift models. 
I would like some ideas and places to start looking for the problem.
Thanks
Larry Aultman


----------



## Paul_Sterling (Aug 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wph101larrya _
> *Bought a farm has an old MF2705. Previous owner said tractor was being used. Stopped for lunch and then it would not move. Been sitting for a couple years now. I have it started again and it does not move.
> It shows 8 gear settings on selector. Power steering, lift, and brakes all work.
> With engine running I can move the gear shift through all positions and nothing happens with or without clutch.
> ...


Hi Larry

A problem like this happened to me once on a nuffield, turned out that the drive pin immediately after the clutch had sheared.

yours however, seing as though the hydraulics work, might be the final drivew into the diff, or even the gear lever linkages.

hope any of this helps

Paul.


----------



## aucgeorge (Oct 13, 2008)

I read somewhere that there is a shear shaft that will shear off if something is the matter with the transmission to keep from causing further damage to the tractor. I hope this hint is of benefit to you should this be the problem. 

Geo.


----------

